
Flippa Virgin: My First $3000 Sale Story - mskvsk
https://medium.com/@moskovski/flippa-virgin-my-first-3000-sale-story-a6d46b5e40a2#.u6exk0gx4
======
mskvsk
I made a Mandarin learning iOS app, and after four months I sold it on Flippa
for $3000. In this article, I'm describing my experience and share a lot of
numbers.

